# where can i watch jodie marsh on steroids?



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Only went and bloody missed it didnt i. Anyone know where i can watch it online?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

yeah me 2, anyone got link?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Me 3


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

She's natty herself though isn't she?


----------



## Jonezy76 (Sep 13, 2013)

You never missed much it was ****e to be honest she just slated steroids really in one statement she said taking steroids is cheating and that natural is best way and she was chatting **** to some fella about all the side affects and he basically just said drinking and smoking is just as bad .


----------



## doyoueven (Apr 23, 2013)

Was watching it last night, Sky channel 125 but the signal cut out because of the weather! :cursing:


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

I wouldn't bother, it's terrible!! You'll just spend the whole time shaking your head!


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

check the listings on TLC chanel it's bound to be repeated again soon.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

its on tonight on sky tlc at 9pm. then repeated pretty much over the next few days


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

For those that have watched it, does she even have a f*cking clue what she is talking about?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

@IGotTekkers its on demand, go to catch up then channel tlc


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

camp outside her house or go to her gym


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I love this quote from her in an interview about the documentary -



> "It's basically a sex hormone. A man taking steroids will start to turn into a woman and a woman will start to turn into a man. And you can die; many people have died from heart attacks at a very young age - 28 or 30 years old. As you see in the film, there are people whose heart or brain has exploded, or their lungs have filled with water. The conclusion is steroids are really bad for you."


http://www.closeronline.co.uk/2013/10/jodie-marsh-uncovers-the-murky-world-of-steroid-use-in-new-tv-documentary

All you steroid takers are gonna turn into women and then your brains will explode... I knew it, damn those evil drugs!!!  :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@dtlv, I should neg you for making me (making me I say!  ) read that. I think I just lost 10 IQ points. :ban:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> @dtlv, I should neg you for making me (making me I say!  ) read that. I think I just lost 10 IQ points. :ban:


I always temporarily lose the will to live after reading any comments attributed to Jodie Marsh - she's not the only one though that has that effect upon me. I could list them all, but that would probably lead me to having a massive brain aneurysm form and explode...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

dtlv said:


> I always temporarily lose the will to live after reading any comments attributed to Jodie Marsh - she's not the only one though that has that effect upon me. I could list them all, but that would probably lead me to having a massive brain aneurysm form and explode...


No, no, I'm sure you'd foam at the mouth first before upgrading to violent twitching and THEN have the massive brain aneuryism.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Jodie Marsh is an inspiration for women.

Take that as you see fit.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I have talk talk and don't get tlc and I can't find a link online to a catch up service. Can someone please post one? All my reps shall be bestowed un to thee


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just watched it. I used to like her, now i think shes a ****ing stupid ignorant, bias filt sloot.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just watched it. I used to like her, now i think shes a ****ing stupid ignorant, bias filt sloot.


Did you find a link online? If so, linky please!

Cause even though it seems the programme is gonna annoy me silly, I really wanna watch it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Someone call me an ambulance, my brains just exploded and I've grown a Vagina.


fancy hooking up


----------

